# Would You Eat Any of This Stuff?



## seniorcats (Feb 10, 2009)

http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/


----------



## undergunfire (Feb 10, 2009)

YUM ....

French Fry-Encased Hot Dog On A Stick
Deep Fried Peanut Butter-Covered Brownie Wrapped In Cookie Dough
*


*Now I am hungry, lol!*
*


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 10, 2009)

The chicken inside a duck inside a turkey, wrapped in bacon, just made me laugh.


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2009)

I love bacon cheeseburger's but I can't eat red meat often so it's a treat when I do eat it.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 10, 2009)

Amazing how much of it is what we consider fair food- what you'd see from vendors at the county fair. Anything on a stick, deep fried anything, etc. Blech.

Of couse, I am from Wisconsin and as such I looooove deep fried cheese curds. Especially if they're beer battered.:blushan:


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Ewww they all look disgusting, you can't buy any of that in Ireland.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 10, 2009)

Yummy! :biggrin2:

I don't care for Oreos, and prefer the Mars bars in the original state, but would try everything else. 
I can eat anything and never gain weight. :dude:

Funny thing, on the fair grounds, I never buy anything to eat.


----------



## NZminilops (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought I had bad food habits, gross!

The only thing I could see that I might like would be the corndog with the fries stuck to it (we'd call that a hotdog and chips here!). I don't like deep fried food much though.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 10, 2009)

We went to the fair this past year and stopped by the deep-fried trailer. LOL We sampled a whole bunch of different things. Some of it was incredibly disgusting! I think the Oreos were the best.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 10, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I can eat anything and never gain weight. :dude:




Stan, that's just plain EVIL!!!!!!! There are women around the world who would like to do you serious harm because of that!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> There are women around the world who would like to do you serious harm because of that!


Did I say I love my bunny? :bunnyheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Of couse, I am from Wisconsin and as such I looooove deep fried cheese curds. Especially if they're beer battered.:blushan:


Being from Wisconsin, which is the fattest state at heart, I have seen my share of deep-fried-whatever. I have seen Snickers bars, Twinkies, Pepsi, cheese curds, and fish jerky. I have only had the cheese curds, and they are delicious. Mmm... fatness...


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

How can you deep fry Pepsi :biggrin2:, wow, I never knew all this kind of food could even exist!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 10, 2009)

ick it all looked gross, what is peoples obsession with deep frying things,lol. Who would think to deep fry a choclate bar


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 10, 2009)

Haha! I'm sitting here giggling at all those interesting foods.

I'd like to try a bite of each... how creative! Heart-attack-on-a-stick, mind you, but creative!


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

You have weird food in America lol!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> How can you deep fry Pepsi :biggrin2:, wow, I never knew all this kind of food could even exist!!


I think they make a dough with the Pepsi and then form them into little balls or sticks and then fry them. They're like a doughnut hole.


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 10, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How can you deep fry Pepsi :biggrin2:, wow, I never knew all this kind of food could even exist!!
> ...


Ewwww!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *irishbunny wrote: *
> ...


I've never had them, so I don't know if they are any good. I don't think I am willing to try it, either. 
I will stick to my deep-fried cheese-curds, thank you! :eats:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh yuk! 

The Ginormous rice crispie cake is very cool though.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 10, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> You have weird food in America lol!



Some of the pic's are from England, LOL!

Maybe we can figure out how to deep fry Guinness.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 11, 2009)

I haven't had any of that stuff, but I have had a deep fried oreo - it was actually really good!

And I would totally rock the cheesecake on a stick!


----------



## Numbat (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with all your comments IrishBunny! Those foods are bizarre!


----------



## pinksalamander (Feb 11, 2009)

Deep friend creme egg does it for me...


----------



## irishbunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *irishbunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You have weird food in America lol!
> ...


Ewww I hope none of it ever comes across the sea, actually, I do think I remember watching an English TV programme where someone went into a chipper and ordered a deep fried mars bar and put mustard and tomato sauce and everything on it, uh I nearly got sick.

Why do people feel the need to deep fry stuff?, the only deep fried food I have ever eaten was chips!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 11, 2009)

:shock: I could feel my arteries hardening looking at the pictures.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 11, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can eat anything and never gain weight. :dude:
> ...




Um, yeah. Did I mention that I'm one of them....? And obviously, I would outmatch you weight-wise, so I could take ya, LOL. 

:dancingorig:

I had to forward that site to my Hubby though, he eats some gross stuff, but I think that some of those would be too much even for him! :yuck


----------



## Bassetluv (Feb 11, 2009)

The breakfast burrito alone would be enough to feed half the people in Brazil! And here I was going to complain becuase I've gained weight, on a diet of veggies and fruit and occasional bread or cheese. I don't even go near anything like any of those foods either...guess if I did, I'd be a candidate for next year's Macy's parade, as a float...


----------



## irishlops (Feb 11, 2009)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Ewww they all look disgusting, you can't buy any of that in Ireland.


thank god for that!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

You ladies are too hard on yourselves.

Even my wife says I'm too skinny for my own good. What am I suppose to do? :whistling

There's a saying that some people eat to live, and there's other that live to eat. 

:run: OK ... I better run and hide now.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Watch out, Stan, or you're going to have a whole herd of girls/ladies from the forum after you! We probably outweigh you, so we can just sit on you. 

I've had deep-fried cheesecake. Not that good. It was actually quite gross. The cheesecake part should never be heated up. It makes it gag-worthy!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Watch out, Stan, or you're going to have a whole herd of girls/ladies from the forum after you!


That's OK. As long as you guys/gals aren't after Pebbles. :biggrin2:







Pebbles enjoying a morsel piece of hay (not deep-fried).


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, now that you mention it, I might have to take Pebbles, too!  Pebbles will fit in my pocket!


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 11, 2009)

C'mon ladies! Let's go get Stan, tie him down and force feed deep fried food for a week!

What I want to know is,does your wife have the same metabolism or will she be helping us to force feed?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 11, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> What I want to know is,does your wife have the same metabolism or will she be helping us to force feed?


She's with you guys...

She always complain about how much I eat and she says, "Just wait until you get older, it will catch up to you!" hnoyoudidnt:






This is Bebe in the same box of hay.


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 11, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Watch out, Stan, or you're going to have a whole herd of girls/ladies from the forum after you!
> ...



Who are you kidding? Do you think that we are going to pass up the chance to bunny-nap that little peice of cuteness? 

:inlove:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 11, 2009)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I can eat anything and never gain weight. :dude:
> ...



Haha that's the same thing for me. It actually sucks and I hate it. 

I'm 16 1/2 yo. and I weigh about 95 lbs. I hatteeee it. I am 5'2" also....


----------



## magic_girl (Feb 12, 2009)

Oreos and a tall glass of milk yummy


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Feb 12, 2009)

Deep friend s'more on a stick..that is why I am fat. You havnt tasted anything until your had mars bars baked in cookie dough deep fried in beer batter.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

So far no!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 12, 2009)

I could possibly try some of the deep fried stuff.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 13, 2009)

NOM NOM NOM!


----------

